# Kodiak problem



## meangreen360

My lil bro has an 06 kodiak 450. The primary fixed sheave keeps stripping out. We put a new one on and couple of rides it does it again. I put everything back the way it goes. It goes on the spline that comes out. The spline is good. Anyone have this kind of problem before?


----------



## gpinjason

has he modified the clutch in any way? shim mod or anything? I know if you do the shim mod, the splines don't engage as far as they should and could cause problems like you are describing... that or maybe the splines are worn out just enough where they look ok visually, but there might be too much slack allowing it to strip out the sheave... I don't really know much about the yamaha clutches yet... I haven't torn into my Kodiak yet, so I'm just going off some stuff that I've read...


----------



## meangreen360

Have not done any mods to clutch. Except a clutch spring on the secondary.


----------



## gpinjason

could it possibly be a bad one way bearing inside the "wet clutch"?


----------



## meangreen360

Shoot man I dont know much about a yamaha. Is the bearing you talking of behind the spline?


----------



## gpinjason

yeah it would be inside the engine behind the primary clutch... I'm just going offf what I see in the manual for my kodiak which is a 2002, with low gear... I don't know how much different the newer kodiaks are as far as the clutches and stuff... I just know they don't have low gear.. There aren't many Yamaha guys on this forum, so I'm trying to help out to the best of my knowledge... I guess I need to tear into that thing so I can get some Yamahamy knowledge... LOL

I'm just avoiding tearing into it cuz it runs great for my wife to ride it... and trying to go by the rule "if it aint broke, don't fix it"...


----------



## IBBruin

I had the exact same thing happen on the smaller Griz and yours is probably the same. Look at a parts manual, there is one shaft washer, that if not put back in the correct position will cause what you're talking about. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## meangreen360

Thanks guys for all the input. Will check all this stuff out tomorrow.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

IBBruin said:


> I had the exact same thing happen on the smaller Griz and yours is probably the same. Look at a parts manual, there is one shaft washer, that if not put back in the correct position will cause what you're talking about. Sorry I can't be more specific.


 X2 I had this to happen to me, a guy worked on mine and left the washer out. Caused alot of headaches.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

gpinjason in your sig. it says exhaustand rejet??? you cant rejet a fuel injection bike, you can sync it with a programer but you cant rejet it...


----------



## gpinjason

BigBearOnOutlaws said:


> gpinjason in your sig. it says exhaustand rejet??? you cant rejet a fuel injection bike, you can sync it with a programer but you cant rejet it...


my bike is a 650i.. it's carbed...


----------

